# Majel : Google's answer to Siri



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Couldn't find anything on rootz about Majel. According to that article it could come as soon as the next month or two. I figured there would be some early leaked info around.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-google-majel-line-rival-siri.html


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Should be interesting to see how well this compares with Siri







Hopefully its better XD


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

December 16th - http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/general/google-working-on-project-majel-as-more-than-just-a-siri-competitor-r237


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

aha neat! still havent heard anything about it


----------

